# What can I get with 500 DVC points?



## NTHC (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a person who wants to do a one time transfer to me of 500 points.  What can I book with these?  Are they good for airfare, etc?

Any help would be great!
Cindy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 7, 2006)

NTHC said:
			
		

> I have a person who wants to do a one time transfer to me of 500 points.  What can I book with these?  Are they good for airfare, etc?
> 
> Any help would be great!
> Cindy



$5000-6000 cash on www.disboards.com


----------



## TravelingT (Mar 7, 2006)

You have to be a DVC already to accept a transfer.


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 7, 2006)

As has been noted, you have to already have dvc to accept a transfer. Is your friend saying he/she will make a reservation for you using up to 500 points? That would be allowed. For 500 points you can get an amazing number of options--anything from a studio for six+ weeks in the low season to a three bedroom for three nights over spring break or Christmas week. Click here for details: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml. 

Happy shopping! I wish I had 500 points!


----------



## Carl D (Mar 7, 2006)

Everyone here is correct. DVC points can only be transered between DVC contracts.

I'm wondering why someone wants to give you 500 points? That's a lot of points. 
As Boca pointed out, they can be rented for $5000.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 7, 2006)

*You need more than 500 points to get a week at*

Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort
In a Grand Villa that Sleeps 12


Adventure Season
Jan 1- 31
Sept 1-30
Dec 1-14
DVC POINTS 505 


Premier Season
April 1-14
Dec 24-31 
DVC POINTS 869


Or you may be able to get 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom
DVC Resort depending on the resort and season...

You can use the points to book a Disney Cruise,
Stay at Disney Vacation Club Resorts and Hotels
The Disney Collection - Adventure Collection
Concierge Collection - World Passport Collection


----------



## NTHC (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys for all you help and input!

Cindy


----------



## JudyS (Mar 8, 2006)

With DVC points, the best deal by far generally involves booking a room at a DVC resort.  The other options, including booking at non-DVC hotels owned by Disney, usually don't give as much value for the points.  

And yeah, the going rate for one-time use of 500 DVC points is $5000, maybe more if you book a room and auction it on eBay.


----------

